# Retrograde  Intramedullary Nailing of Femoral Fx



## jnaa70

Hi everyone.  Does anybody know what code would be best to use for retrograde intramedullary nailing of a supracondylar femoral fx (patient is also s/p TKA)?  Would 27511 still cover the procedure done?  I am not sure I can use the 27506 code since there is a specific code/s for supracondylar & transcondylar fxs.  

Or should I use an unlisted code & compare to 27506 for RVU?  I would appreciate any suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## PatriciaCPC

27511 includes internal or external fixation, however I believe intramedullary implant does not fall within that category. 
An intramedullary implant (nail) is driven through the femur to assist stabilization. 
My best guess would be to use 27506.
Hope this helps!


----------



## jnaa70

thanks patricia.  I was leaning towards using that code as well (x-rays refer to the fx as distal femoral shaft fx but  surgeon on his op note though says supracondylar).  

I was thinking 27506 would be the closest code since the rod was placed up to the femoral shaft.  And like you, I didnt think an intramedullary implant woudl be the same as a fixation device.  The only thing that was making me hesitate was the presence of the supracondylar/transcondylar fx codes 27511-27513 but these do not cover intramedullary rodding.

I appreciate it!


----------



## PatriciaCPC

You're welcome, we all second guess ourselves sometimes! Have a great weekend!


----------

